# no graphical display

## bhasi

Hello,

 I am a newbie to Gentoo. I used xfce with arch. I installed gentoo in my new laptop. It has i7 processor with 1gb Nvidia geforce video card. I read all the help about the kernel config. My kernel is working and I installed xfce. I cannot run X.

 Please excuse me if I am posting it in a wrong place!

 I would really appreciate if someone can help.

I am not sure how to copy my kernel .config and make.config here, as I have only command line access to the new computer.

Regards.

----------

## Hu

You can emerge app-text/wgetpaste to get a tool that can upload your configuration files to a pastebin.  Install that, then use it to upload your make.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  Are you using the proprietary driver or the open source Nouveau driver?

----------

## bhasi

Hello Hu,

 Thank you for your reply.

Here is my make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf -maes -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mavx --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=6144 -mtune=generic -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=8 --load-average=8 --with-bdeps=y"

#MAKEOPTS="-j1"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

#LANG="en en_US"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch userfetch"

FEATURES="$FEATURES sandbox usersandbox userpriv"

#FEATURES="$FEATURES distcc ccache prelink"

#FEATURES="-sandbox -usersandbox"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="symlink x86 mmx sse sse2 xfce dbus jpeg lock session startup-notification thunar udev X -firefox -evolution cups icu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

#USE="alsa truetype gtk kde qt4 opengl X pam cracklib mysql xinerama hal dbus ffmpeg qt3support vdpau -custom-cflag -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -custom-optimizations -custom-cxxflag -custom-cxxflags"

#Xorg

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

#mirrorlist rsync

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://gentoo.netnitco.net"

#source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

The xorg log file shows no screens found --

[    62.845] (EE) No devices detected.

[    62.845] 

Fatal server error:

[    62.845] no screens found

[    62.845] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    62.845] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    62.845]

----------

## bhasi

By the way,

 I have installed  *Quote:*   

> nvidia-drivers

 .

 The error message shown is simple  *Quote:*   

>  Fatal server error : no screens found

 

 In the log file it says  *Quote:*   

> (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (no such file or directory)

 

Regards.

----------

## bhasi

Now that I started acpid I only get one error message :  *Quote:*   

> (EE) No devices detected.

 

----------

## bhasi

my full xorg.0.log and .config files are below

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/587341/

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/587342/

----------

## DaggyStyle

that is not related, please follow this: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org#Xorg_-configure

----------

## bhasi

Hello Daggy,

 I ran Xorg -configure

Then running it I had a blank screen. When I disabled "dri" and "dri2" in modules, I still have a blank screen with no error messages this time.

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/587360/ is the log file.

Thank you for your reply.

Regards.

----------

## k01

which model of gpu do you have? there are four different classes of nvidia drivers, maybe do you have a old gpu and you need to use legacy drivers? (see http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html about this) 

if it's not the case, you just need to run nvidia-xconfig with root privileges, to generate the xorg.conf file. anyway xorg.conf it's obsolete, if you want to be perfect you should use xorg.conf.d directory instead   :Wink:  follow the official documentation about this

 *bhasi wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

 

this is not good, specially if you're a newbie

 *bhasi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/587360/ is the log file.
> 
> 

 

this log it's ok, it should have generated the xorg.conf file

----------

## bhasi

Thank you k01.

I was just doing that from googling around.

Linux x86/IA32

Latest Version: 295.40

This is the right driver for my card (GeForce GT 520 MX)

I used nvidia-xconfig and still no use, this time it is not even showing the blank screen.  :Sad: 

Regards.

----------

## k01

 *bhasi wrote:*   

> I used nvidia-xconfig and still no use, this time it is not even showing the blank screen. 
> 
> 

 

read what the terminal says, it gives you a feedback in any case, you have to read it to learn how to solve your problem. if you have a xorg.conf generated, you can copy it in /etc/X11/ if it's not already there. then you just have to run startx, of course if you haven't proper set an x-session it doesn't start anything and you'll come back to the shell. edit your .xinitrc file or just start a dm, like gdm or kdm (edit /etc/conf.d/xdm -> DISPLAYMANAGER="whatyouwanttouse" -> /etc/init.d/xdm start)

----------

## bhasi

Hello guys,

 I found the reason. My laptop cannot run on nividia drivers...need normal intel drivers to detect screens.

The solution is here..http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/nVidia_Optimus

Thank you for your answers.

Regards.

----------

## padoor

if you have merged vesa driver it will be picked up if nvidia driver fails.

merge x86-video-vesa mouse keyboard evdev xorg-server [and all x11]

you must be able to xinit with xterm then on it will be easy to merge desktop

show your lspci here. intel driver cannot work for nvidia card

you still may have the livecd arch xfce which you were working with.

you can boot with the livecd and do all gentoo merges with in chroot in a terminal

----------

## DirtyHairy

@padoor: It seems bhasi has one of those "optimus" configurations. Those have integrated intel graphics and an additional discrete nvidia GPU. However, the discrete GPU is not wired to the output and can just render to the integrated GPUs framebuffer. So, he is completely correct, he has to use the intel driver.

@bhasi: If you'd like to utilize your nvidia GPU later, you could try project bumblebee which aims at using optimus on linux.

----------

